# “Verbraucherverlag“ will 70 Euro für wertloses Fax



## sascha (23 November 2004)

*“Verbraucherverlag“ will 70 Euro für wertloses Fax *

Fiese Abzocke mit 0190-Nummern: Seit mehreren Tagen geht ein vermeintlicher „Neuer Verbraucherverlag“ auf Opferjagd. Der Trick: Betroffenen wird vorgegaukelt, sie hätten einen Fax-Irrläufer erhalten und könnten nun bei Discount-Märkten wie Aldi und Lidl enorme Kosten sparen. Tatsächlich werden sie knallhart abgezockt. Wer über die angegebene 0190-Nummer Informationen abrufen will, zahlt laut Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg satte 70 Euro – für nutzlose Hinweise. 

Die Masche selbst gibt es schon lange. Sie wird von den Tätern aber immer wieder abgewandelt – wie auch im aktuellen Fall. Seit mehreren Tagen schon senden die unbekannten Abzocker wahllos Faxnachrichten an arglose Verbraucher. Die Nachricht sieht dabei aus wie Irrläufer: In dem Fax schreibt nämlich eine „Gudrun“: „Hallo Sabine, hier der versprochene Zeitungsartikel. Mir hat die Liste unheimlich geholfen. Liebe Grüße“. Zu sehen ist ein Zeitungsartikel mit dem Titel „Billigprodukte sind häufig Qualitätsware – Verbraucherverlag enttarnt Markenhersteller hinter ALDI- und LIDL-Handelsmarken“. Aufgeführt wird dann eine fett gedruckte Frankfurter Rufnummer, unter der man sich die Liste per Faxabruf besorgen könne. Wählt ein Opfer diesen Faxabruf, erhält es nur ein Informationsblatt mit dem Hinweis auf eine 0190-Nummer. Für 1,86 Euro pro Minute, so heißt es, erhalte man unter dieser Rufnummer eine zwölfseitige aktuelle Einkaufliste von Markenprodukten bei ALDI und LIDL. Angeblich könne man bis zu 62% des Haushaltgeldes sparen, wenn man Produkte bei Aldi oder Lidl einkaufe, die eigentlich teure Markenartikel seien. 

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg hat in diesem Fall einmal die Probe aufs exempel gemacht. Ergebnis: Der zwölfseitige Faxabruf dauert über 38 Minuten und kostet damit rund 70 Euro. „Reine Abzocke“, so die Verbraucherschützer wörtlich. Inhaltlich sei die Liste – unabhängig von dem Wahrheitsgehalt - ein Armutszeugnis. Von den zwölf Seiten seien vier Seiten „allgemeines Palaver“ über Aldi als Marke. Danach folgten fünf Seiten mit Produktennamen, wobei fast alle doppelt oder dreifach aufgelistet sind. Die letzten drei Seiten umfassten Listen zu Lidl und Edeka. Eine Stichprobe der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg ergab, dass fast 80 Prozent der angegebenen Lebensmittel bei Aldi Nord gar nicht erhältlich sind: In vier Aldi-Nord Filialen fanden die Mitarbeiter der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg von 28 ausgewählten Lebensmitteln maximal sechs davon in den Regalen vor.

Die Hamburger Verbraucherschützer gehen davon aus, dass hinter der Abzocke eine Firma steckt, die mit einer ähnlichen Masche schon einmal unangenehm aufgefallen war. Hieß dieser unseriöse Anbieter bislang „Verlag für neue Perspektiven in Leben und Beruf“ nenne er sich jetzt eben „Neuer Verbraucher Verlag“. Tatsächlich ist der „Faxirrläufer-Trick“ wirklich nicht neu. Erst vor kurzem warnten auch wir vor einer Abzocke dieser Art. Damals nannte sich der fingierten Absender „Unternehmensberater Dr. Guido Homburg“, hatte ebenfalls angeblich großartige Sparangebote entdeckt und verwies ebenfalls auf eine Frankfurter Nummer – hinter der letztlich ein 0190-Lockangebot steckte. Die Parallelen dürften nicht ganz von ungefähr kommen. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=211


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 November 2004)

*Re: “Verbraucherverlag“ will 70 Euro für*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> der „Faxirrläufer-Trick“



Offensichtlich kann man sich da sogar selbst anmelden...   Oder ist das etwas anderes?



> *www.verbraucherverlag.com*
> 
> Liebe Leserin, lieber Leser,
> nutzen Sie jetzt Ihre einmalige Chance und lassen Sie sich mit den neusten und wertvollen Informationen rund um die Themen Gesundheit, Finanzen, Leben und Beruf versorgen. Beziehen Sie dazu einfach und kostenlos unseren regelmäßigen Faxnewsletter. Verpassen Sie keine wichtigen Hinweise und melden Sie sich
> ...



Weitergeleitet wird man dann auf www.aplus-info.com/register/register.php



> *Anmeldung:*
> 
> Um unseren kostenlosen Faxnewsletter zu erhalten und um an dem 5.000,- Euro Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, geben Sie im nachfolgenden Feld bitte einfach Ihre Faxnummer an. Die Gewinner werden dann von uns persönlich per Fax benachrichtigt.
> 
> ...



Hab's 'mal probiert... worauf man auf www.aplus-info.com/register/bill.php landet:



> *Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung!*
> 
> Damit nehmen Sie auch an unserem 5.000,- € Gewinnspiel teil.
> 
> ...



Merkwürdig, dass www.aplus-info.com selbst gar nicht erreichbar ist:



> *Fehler 403
> Zugriff verweigert*
> 
> Sehr geehrter Besucher,
> ...



Google findet noch 'was zum Thema:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7402
http://www.elan-fitness.de/kolumne44.html
http://archiv.hamburger-illustriert...raucher/verbraucherzentralewarntvoraplus.html


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdig, dass www.aplus-info.com selbst gar nicht erreichbar ist:


Natürlich ist die erreichbar, diese Meldung wird als Fake generiert, einfach mal einen Blick in den Source werfen...
die "Fehlermeldung" wird als Bild von einer  anderen Domain eingeblendet
http://www.domainfactory.de/pics/403.gif





 bei Bedarf kann man auch noch eine 404 aufrufen..
http://www.domainfactory.de/pics/404.gif 


			
				tracert schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 4    62 ms    62 ms    62 ms  62.156.139.202
> 5    64 ms    62 ms   119 ms  so-5-3-0.mp1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net  4.68.124.49]
> 6    70 ms    68 ms    68 ms  so-1-0-0.mp1.Munich1.Level3.net  4.68.128.53]
> ...


Wenn die nicht erreichbar wäre , könnten die Unterseiten nicht erreicht werden.
einfach mal in CB-Whois  http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0|
die Domain  aplus-info.com
eingeben und es eröffnen sich  Ausblicke in einen der neuen EU-Staaten...
http://www.mdr.de/eu/beitrittslaender/ungarn/1357540.html
ob das immer ein Grund zum Feiern ist...........

cp


----------



## Fidul (25 November 2004)

In D-35423 Lich weiß man ganz bestimmt mehr über KSK.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Februar 2005)

Heute bei der *Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg*:



> *"Aldi-Liste" per Faxabruf: Warnung!*
> 14.02.2005
> Vermeintliches Schnäppchen entpuppt sich als teurer Spaß.



Konkreter:



> *Alte Masche unter neuem Namen
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Faxabzocke "Aldi-Liste"*
> 
> Mit einer neuen Werbefax-Variante versuchen unseriöse Anbieter Verbraucher abzuzocken. Per Faxabruf über eine Mehrwertnummer ( 0190- 0der 0900-) könne man eine aktuelle Einkaufsliste von Markenartikeln bei ALDI und LIDL erhalten und viel Geld sparen, locken die dreisten Geschäftemacher, die sich dieses mal V/I/V Verbraucher/Info/Verlag oder First Gibraltar Limited nennen. Doch die Liste ist wertlos und reine Verbraucherabzocke. Frühere Listen haben rund 70 Euro gekostet. Verbraucher, die ein solches Fax erhalten, sollen dieses im Papierkorb entsorgen. Auf keinen Fall antworten oder die "Mitteilung" abbestellen, weil dann die Nummer für weitere Werbefaxe ausgenutzt wird.
> ...


----------

